

DeadSimpleWhiteboard: Simple Open-Source Collaborative Whiteboard - mlakkadshaw
http://deadsimplewhiteboard.herokuapp.com/

======
hardmath123
The best part is how the server-side code is barely over 100 lines. <3 nodejs.

